# مراقبون أو مراقبين



## natnouta

مرحبًا
هل نقول: بدأت للتو أتخيّل نفسي في مدرسة ثانوية والمراقبون في كلّ مكان أوووو المراقبين في كل مكان

وما هو محلّ المراقبون من الإعراب

شكرًا​


----------



## ajriam

اهلاَ وسهلاَ

المراقبون / فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعة ( ون ) لأنة من الأفعال الخمسة


----------



## barkoosh

المراقبون، وهي مبتدأ


----------

